# Blighted Ovum- need info.



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

aaa


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

just have a second here, but yes, I had the same thing at 12 weeks. I hear it's quite common to have a b.o., and we often don't find out until the appt to listen to the heartbeat.

Your body truly thinks you're pg. I had all the signs as well. INterestingly, both of my pg w/ds and d? have been totally symptom free, however.

I think there is NO cause-just random bad luck.

I read PG After a Loss by ?Carole Lanham? and it helped me quite a bit.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

I had one too, although we discovered it at 8 weeks because I had a small amount of spotting (as it turns out unrelated to the blighted ovum) and the ultrasound showed no baby. My midwives said it is not uncommon for blighted ovum pregnancies to continue for a long time before miscarrying. For that reason, i chose to take misoprostol to bring on the bleeding. My cousin also had a blighted ovum and hadn't miscarried when it was discovered at about 10-11 weeks. The above poster is right--your body thinks it's pregnant so it pumps out the hormones and the gestational sac will even grow, although there's no baby in there.

I think generally they are caused by chromosomal abnormalities that cause problems in very very early development.

Good luck in TTC. The odds are with you for a successful pregnancy this time. Five months after my m/c I conceived and am now at 20 weeks.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

I had one too, although we discovered it at 8 weeks because I had a small amount of spotting (as it turns out unrelated to the blighted ovum) and the ultrasound showed no baby. My midwives said it is not uncommon for blighted ovum pregnancies to continue for a long time before miscarrying. For that reason, i chose to take misoprostol to bring on the bleeding. My cousin also had a blighted ovum and hadn't miscarried when it was discovered at about 10-11 weeks. The above poster is right--your body thinks it's pregnant so it pumps out the hormones and the gestational sac will even grow, although there's no baby in there.

I think generally they are caused by chromosomal abnormalities that cause problems in very very early development.

Good luck in TTC. The odds are with you for a successful pregnancy this time. Five months after my m/c I conceived and am now at 20 weeks.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

My son accidentally reposted my post hours after I first posted!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Wooby, I'm so sorry for your loss.

From what I know of a BO it is a rare thing to have happen and generally a woman goes on to have normal pregnancies after this type of loss.

As for TTC. Talk to your doctor or midwife and see what they recommend. It's usually advisable to wait 3 months after a loss for the body to recover.

Please take care of yourself and feel free to lean on us for support.


----------



## 4cuddlebugs (Jan 18, 2002)

Caught this one a little late, but I wanted to say that I have had 2 m/c defined as blighted ovum. I didn't m/c until after we should ahve heard a heartbeat. That was when we found out that there hadn't ever been a baby.
I have had one each between healthy pgs. I am pg now, 24 wks, and we have a very healthy, active baby growing in me now.
I know that they have recurred w/me, but I have also had almost
(cause I am still pg) 3 babies since.
I was very disappointed both times. My expectations seemed to be torn away from me very suddenly. But it was kindof strange also because I didn't really lose a baby, but the chance of one?
I hope that you can heal emotionally and know that normal pg is completely probable next time.
I am sorry that you are going through this right now, Wooby.


----------



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

4cuddlebugs,
Thank you for your kind words. It helps to know that others have been through the same thing. Congratulations on your pregnancy! We are TTC now and hope we are just as fortunate as so many I am hearing from who have gone on to healthy happy pregnancies.


----------



## 4cuddlebugs (Jan 18, 2002)

You are welcome!








I remember cruising the internet and finding, then reading almost voraciously stories of others who had had similar losses. It may seem strange to some, but I felt sooooo alone and it helped my healing process to not feel so alone.
I don't think even we realize the emotional attachment that occurs often at even the thought of being pg, then to actually have the result. Wanting a baby is VERY powerful, even if your head doesn't agree. This current pg is a surprise, but if I had paid attention...I remember the sudden urge to tell my dh I was pg for a couple mths before the actual event. I kept thinking-'what the, I have no need or intention of having another baby.' Then here is this baby.
I'm sorry, I digress. You are very capable of having a healthy pg. Work hard to believe that. W/my 1st ds, after 2 m/c, I went in for blood test and an ultrasound. I was really needing to see that it was real. It was worth it not to have to deal w/the emotional roller coaster.
I know that I didn't FEEL pg and had a faint pg + w/my B.O.s. When it was real I had definite pg signs. Just me. Everyone is different.
Again, I am sorry that you are going thru this right now. You are not alone.


----------

